# Verkaufe Santa Cruz Jackal



## goofy76 (3. Januar 2008)

Santa Cruz Jackal in Weiß
Größe M	
Rock Shocks Argyl 100mm Stahlfeder schwarz
Avid Juicy 5 vorne 180er, hinten 160er Scheibe
Umwerfer XT
Kurbel Hussefelt mit Ketten Führung 
Mavic Deetrax schwarz
Reifen Maxxis Minion DH

Neu gekauft und aufgebaut Sommer 2007, guter Zustand, Resrgarantie vom Laden, wenig gefahren!

Absolut super cooles Teil für Dirt, Street, 4X oder Freeride.
Ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil, möchte nur auf ein Fully mit 180mm für Freeride und Downhill umsteigen. Bei uns im Raum Koblenz kann man besser FR und DH wie Dirtjump fahren.
Über den Preis reden wir bei Interesse und bei Kontaktaufnahme. 

Also bis denn und immer schön im Sattel bleiben!


----------



## elbomber (12. August 2009)

noch zu haben ?
falls ja melde dich bei mir : [email protected]

klatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofy76 (12. August 2009)

Hi, ne... das is schon ne Weile her und nicht mehr zu haben.

Gruß Michael.


----------

